# Klassendiagramme



## Java_Star88 (21. Feb 2016)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin mir bei einer Aufgabe zurzeit noch unsicher. Daher wollte ich euch fragen ob mir jemand bei der Aufgabe helfen kann.

Aufgabe : 

Markieren Sie für folgende Spezifikationen ein objektorientiertes Programm in form eines Klassendiagramms. Verwenden Sie die konkreten Bezeichnungen.
Die Verwaltung der Hochschule will ein neues DV-System mit folgenden Funktionen realisieren. 

Die Namen der Studenten Verwaltet werden
Die Semesterzahl der Studenten soll berechnet werden
Die Einschreibung der Studenten in den gewünschten Fachbereichen soll unterstützt werden
Es sollen Einschreibungsbestätigungen gedruckt werden


Ich weiß was Klassendiagramme sind etc. nur die Aufgabe bereitet mir Schwierigkeiten.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Bitfehler (21. Feb 2016)

Wie sieht denn dein Diagramm aktuell aus?


----------



## Java_Star88 (21. Feb 2016)

Klasse: Studenten
Attribute : Name, semesterzahl,fachbereich
Methode :nameverwalten(), semesterzahlberechnen(), 


soweit bin ich bis jetzt.


----------



## Bitfehler (21. Feb 2016)

Dann hast du schon mal eine Klasse gefunden. Brauchst du noch weitere, um das gegebene zu modellieren?


----------



## Java_Star88 (21. Feb 2016)

Also aus der Aufgabenstellung konnte ich keine weitere Klasse ableiten. Fällt dir noch eine weitere Klasse ein die ich sinnvoll nutzen könnte?


----------



## Bitfehler (21. Feb 2016)

Wie möchtest du die Fachbereiche darstellen?


----------

